# On my way..



## Wingsoflove (Jul 7, 2011)

Life has no smooth road for any of us; and in the bracing atmosphere of a high aim the very roughness stimulates the climber to steadier steps, till the legend, over steep ways to the stars, fulfills itself. 
W. C. Doane


----------



## Wingsoflove (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought it would be good for someone to read.


----------



## ArabianKnight (Jul 24, 2011)

what is the status of your marriage,
did your last EA turn physical?


----------



## Wingsoflove (Jul 7, 2011)

We are separated, I am giving him space and tiime. No my EA werent physical.


----------

